# anemia after miscarriage???



## leogirl79 (May 9, 2008)

I miscarried last Thursday and while I never had a huge amount of bleeding I cannot seem to get my energy back up. I was 9 weeks but baby developed to maybe 6 and stopped developing. I am just exhausted. I've had low iron before and I'm pretty sure that is what I'm dealing with. What are some good NATURAL ways to raise it? Or is there a good supplement anyone recommends? TIA!


----------



## ladybug732 (Apr 29, 2008)

My midwife recommended a few things for iron deficiency: yellow dock herbal tincture (1 dropperful/day), blackstrap molasses (1 tbsp/day) and Floradix liquid iron supplement (double the package dosage, although I didn't double it to make it last since it is a bit pricey). Also make sure that you take any iron supplements with vitamin C and not at the same time you take any calcium, like in a multi-vitamin or in dairy. The yellow dock and Floradix both have a strong taste, so I put them in tea, oatmeal or orange juice. The OJ is the best option because then you get the vitamin C.

Here's a link that lists some iron-rich foods as well as more information about it: http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/iron.asp

Everyone always recommends eating liver, but I wonder if anyone actually eats it...yuck! Give me a steak or for non-meat options, almonds and dried fruit. Best of luck to you.


----------



## leogirl79 (May 9, 2008)

Thanks! We ended up grilling out steaks and pineapple last night. I'll look into those supplements.

My mother made me eat liver and onions as a child...and I don't care how much ketchup you put on that crap it tastes HORRID! That is something I just will not do. lol


----------



## KindRedSpirit (Mar 8, 2002)

I highly second the floradix.fast,easy,and works great!


----------



## JenMidwife (Oct 4, 2005)

Angela, I'm so sorry for you loss, esp after losing Reese. I'm heartbroken for you, mama.

I was severely anemic, no natural supplement were working fast enough. My OB/GYN prescribed Repliva & it really helped. Good luck mama


----------

